

Profitable Startup Seeks Tech. Cofounder - hajrice

Hi!<p>I'm the founder of Helpjuice.com -- A knowledge base platform that helps companies deliver instant support to their customers.<p>We're profitable, we're growing and we need help.<p>If you're a rails guy that has a passion for UX, building things and scaling, I really want to talk to you.<p>I'm sick of being a solopreneur. It's really hard. Especially when you start losing deals with big customers as you can't keep up.<p>[Video pitch @ Demo Day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZso8AZ1QpQ]<p>=== About me: ===
* From Bosnia. Now in Austin, TX.<p>* Built a successful consulting company before I turned 18. Had many, many projects in the past.<p>* Love to hack (hacker + designer + hustler).<p>Please, drop me an email; Emil@helpjuice.com
======
jot
Congratulations on your success!

I recommend this article for tips on a less direct approach to seeking a
cofounder:

[http://joel.is/post/15604799978/avoid-the-50-50-co-
founder-m...](http://joel.is/post/15604799978/avoid-the-50-50-co-founder-
model-heres-why)

~~~
hajrice
Thanks, Jonathan!

P.S.: Love what you're doing with HowSociable. Wish you the best.

------
bap
I had a great telephone conversation with Emil last night re: my Offer HN
post. He's very smart, down to earth and knowledgable.

This is a great opportunity if you're looking to found. He's already
eliminated some risk and validated part of his market.

~~~
hajrice
Thanks Brian, it means a lot to me.

------
joseph4521
Your pitch @ Demo Day was very good. I'm curious to known if you've found the
tech. cofounder you were looking for or not yet?

